# Acceder al modo de servicio TV LG



## Rocsta33 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hola a todos, me gustaria acceder al menu oculto de un tv lg modelo 47LN5705 , hay alguna manera de entrar, he visto muchas opciones en internet pero ninguna me deja entrar.Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 20, 2019)

Se necesita un control remoto especial (Factory SVC Remocon MKJ39170828)


En la red existía un circuito IR que funcionaba con archivos de audio. (Service-menu-All.zip) pero  eliminaron la página de openlgtv.
También puedes intentar con estas opciones:
*Cómo entrar al menú de servicio de los televisores LG*


----------



## Rocsta33 (Oct 20, 2019)

ok muchas gracias, intentaré conseguirlo.Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 20, 2019)

No pude conseguir los *.wav, lo maximo es ésto, pero hay que registrarse, y no se si cobran.
LG_SERVICE_IR_WAV LG service menu *.wav - pudn.com

Si alguien puede subir los wav, puedo llegar a transformarlo para usar en Arduino o PIC, y asi crear un control remoto universal para éste proposito. O si alguien se anima a grabar los botones mediante audio, si es que tienen el susodicho control


----------



## analogico (Oct 20, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No pude conseguir los *.wav, lo maximo es ésto, pero hay que registrarse, y no se si cobran.
> LG_SERVICE_IR_WAV LG service menu *.wav - pudn.com
> 
> Si alguien puede subir los wav, puedo llegar a transformarlo para usar en Arduino o PIC, y asi crear un control remoto universal para éste proposito. O si alguien se anima a grabar los botones mediante audio, si es que tienen el susodicho control




aca esta una copia de la pagina openlgtv hay un archivo con unos wav y unos codigos para el Lirc

Access hidden service menus / modes - Openlgtv


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 21, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si alguien puede subir los wav, puedo llegar a transformarlo para usar en Arduino o PIC, y así crear un control remoto universal para éste propósito. O si alguien se anima a grabar los botones mediante audio, si es que tienen el susodicho control


En el enlace que muestra @analogico están los archivos y el circuito.
Yo tengo el control pero si ya están hechos los archivos, prefiero subirlos.
Adjunto los archivos de pudn y los de openlgtv para que no se vuelvan a perder.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Grosooooo.... no los podia descargar de openlgtv, desde archive.org (fue lo primero que hice).
Gracias, ahora veo que puedo hacer


----------

